# caad7 vs caad8



## joe mudd (Aug 27, 2002)

So the caad8 is 30 grams +/- lighter than the caad7... I just can't see the need to go lighter on an already ultra-light caad7, other than marketing tactic.

Can anyone comment on the comparison in ride character, if any, between the caad7 and this season's caad8...are there any significant changes in alloy composition... where/ how was the weight shaved?
thanks, 
and ride on,
Joe Mudd


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

The main triangle is the same on caad7 and caad8 frames. The caad8 has the new aero seat stays like the six13. I just ordered a new r5000 and I honestly can't tell a difference riding between the two. I actually liked last years r3000 better because of the better wheels and dura-ace crankset but I couldn't find one left over this winter in my size.


----------



## SFG (Jun 16, 2004)

*R5000 vs R3000*

Is the 2005 R5000 the same as last years R3000? Or should I say does the 2005 R5000 fill the same niche as the 2004 R3000?

The kits look very similar save the wheels and crankset.

Sean


----------



## joe mudd (Aug 27, 2002)

*sales still strong for American Caad 7...*

Thanks for the replys...I did not expect much diifaronce ( as the Frogs put it) between the 2 models.

The Caad 7 is a highly reguarded and well built frame, and as people/shops off load old stock of this successful (unchanged for several seasons) and sought after frame, it might be a few months before sales pick up and more imput can be threaded here on the new Caad8. 

Last year, i recall Cannondale having probs with obtaining Shimano groupo orders early in the season... was it because Shimano wanted their wheelsets included in the groupo orders?... ( just a thought.)This delayed Caad 7 orders ( in the S.F. bay area at least) to local shops.
I wonder how the FSA cranks went over? I agree... Shimano 7800 crankset is the better overall crank,imho... the design is stiffer and is sweet in appearance. I do think that carbon fiber composite/resin will evolve to match or exceed the present torque/ flex comparisons though... Their valued market level at present allows a more gradual( formulated) introduction of a "gotta have it" improved version.



In '04,Cannondale discluded the new 7800 Dura Ace wheel set in their Shimano groupo orders, and instead equipped their stock r3000 with the Mavic SSL, as advertised.
Any community of riders could argue one wheelset is superiour/prefferable then the other, it just depends on preference of ride ( 7800= slightly more areo and resilliant finesse ; SSL= stiff and responsive; both in da pepper zone on weight, with SSL topping da zoot facTour.) the bottom line is that the market is sold on the mavic wheelset at present, which helped shuttle those sweet Cannondales off da bikeshop floors at a premium.

Ride on,
Joe Mudd


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

I have heard from several places that the caad 8 is more heavy that the caad 7... Any truth to this? A mechanic at a dealer told me this again today!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> I have heard from several places that the caad 8 is more heavy that the caad 7... Any truth to this? A mechanic at a dealer told me this again today!


Nope, 30 grams lighter. However, the CAAD8 bikes themselves maybe heavier then the CAAD7 models they replaced due to component choices on the bikes in question.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

I know that is what they say on their web site, But I have heard otherwise. Also the six 13 was supposed to be more light.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> I know that is what they say on their web site, But I have heard otherwise. Also the six 13 was supposed to be more light.


The 7 & 8 are basically the same exact frame with very minor changes. 

The early Six13's were relatively light- but of course those were the Team Editions with Record and the Hollowgram Si crankset. Later Six13's in the run were progressively heavier.

The "series two" Six13's have been revised with the Al seatube, so they should be lighter. The "no paint" Team Lampre Six13 should be lighter still.

But if weight is your sole concern, look for a CAAD7 frame with the Hollowgram SI crankset (such as the 2004 Team Replica), that's light.


----------

